# Just came in today!



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Hey guys i just want to post some pics of the cigars that came in the mail today 
Me and louistogie bought off JoeyBear and he hooked us up gooood lol. 
But Thanks man i appreciate it 8)
Heres my half:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like some mighty fine sticks there, enjoy brother.


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

bro that CAO america looks so scrumshish if it goes missing it wasnt me hahaha


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sweet! Those DPG's have probably been rested nicely too, since they have the old bands on them. enjoy!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are some nice sticks.


----------



## smokinggun (Nov 14, 2009)

Great picks and pics.


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guy for your input ::wave:

Ya there was a 301 green label but i smoked that right when i saw it lol. It was a great cigar full of wonderful flavors lol


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

ugh I want one of those MX2s!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice haul there Julian! Enjoy!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Great haul! That Taboo is a tasty stick. What are the two next to it?


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice lookin sticks!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome score. I really want to try one of the taboo's.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice hit, do you know what the nude stick is?


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Great haul! That Taboo is a tasty stick. What are the two next to it?





BTcigars said:


> Nice hit, do you know what the nude stick is?


Thanks :thumb: Ya the taboo was pretty great i was enjoying the creaminess the most lol. 
But the white banded one is original release GARs by George Rico. The original releases is suppose to be quite tasty. The unbanded were from a rolling event in Chicago and they are Nicaraguan puros rolled by an EO roller. JoeyBear picked up 10 of them about 7 months ago.


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice! Make sure you got some food in your belly before you smoke that LFD! haha! Those are some great looking smokes.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice Haul.. Enjoy those man..


----------

